# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Αιδηψού [Historic photos of Aedipsos]

## Nicholas Peppas

The port of *Aedipsos* was served by a passenger lines for more than 100 years due to the famous spa town of _Loutra Aedipsou_. The small ships were stopping both in _Aedipsos_ and in _Oreoi_.

Here I include several postcards from the last 75 years. Postcards of Aedipsos are some of the easiest to find among collectors, as a visit to Aedipsos was "a must" from those suffering from rheumatoid arthritis in the 1930s to 1960s.

 Before Worl War II

Edipsos 1938 2.jpg

Edipsos 1938.jpeg


In 1946

Edipsos 1946.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Does anyone know the date of this postcard? How about the names of the two small ferries and where they were going?

Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδια καλησπερα.Ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια για την απιστευτη δουλεια που κανετε εδω.Αιδηψο πηγαινω απο 4 χρονων και εχω τρελο κολλημα με τις παντοφλιτσες της(ειδικα τις παλιες).χρονολογια δεν ξερω ακριβως(1990-1993 περιπου) αλλα τα φερρυ ειναι,αριστερα το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ και δεξια ο ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ.Θα ανεβασω συντομα φωτος απο τις τοτε ασυγκριτες παντοφλες!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παιδια καλησπερα.Ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια για την απιστευτη δουλεια που κανετε εδω.Αιδηψο πηγαινω απο 4 χρονων και εχω τρελο κολλημα με τις παντοφλιτσες της(ειδικα τις παλιες).χρονολογια δεν ξερω ακριβως(1990-1993 περιπου) αλλα τα φερρυ ειναι,αριστερα το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ και δεξια ο ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ.Θα ανεβασω συντομα φωτος απο τις τοτε ασυγκριτες παντοφλες!


Taso

Welcome to our group!  Thanks for the identification. If you need anything else let us know

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more picture from *Aedipsos* in the late 1950s.

The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Aedipsos.jpg

A nice 1996 picture of a quiet _Yaltra_

Yaltra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Aedipsos_ postcard around 1950
Aedipsos 1950.jpg

An Aedipsos photograph from 1959 from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens
Aedipsos 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> An Aedipsos photograph from 1959


Let's see the reason for all this love of our grandfathers with _Aedipsos_. Here is a description of one of its hotels on July 12, 1899. Who said our ancestors did not live well 110 years ago?

18990712 Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## Haddock

¶γνωστο σκαρί στην Αιδηψό... Πάσα στους ιστοριοδίφες  :Wink: 

pc_loutra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶γνωστο σκαρί στην Αιδηψό... Πάσα στους ιστοριοδίφες 
> 
> pc_loutra.jpg


Impossible to recognize... and a bit ugly!

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶γνωστο σκαρί στην Αιδηψό... Πάσα στους ιστοριοδίφες 
> 
> pc_loutra.jpg


Είναι 100% το ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ, το σύγκρινα με τη φωτο που είχε το βιβλίο του Ντούνη με τα ναυάγια και είναι το ίδιο πλοίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι 100% το ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ, το σύγκρινα με τη φωτο που είχε το βιβλίο του Ντούνη με τα ναυάγια και είναι το ίδιο πλοίο.


Do you mind transferring it _also_ to the Ambrakia thread?  N

----------


## mikigtr

απο τα ομορφοτερα μερη της ελλαδας...ο τοπος εχει ζησει μεγαλεια και σπουδαιες προσωπικοτητες περασαν και εζησαν ...δυστυχως για τους ντοπιους δεν προσεξαν ουτε αγαπησαν αυτον τον παραδεισο .....ΚΡΙΜΑ εχω ζησει απο παιδι και εχω τις ωραιοτερες αναμνησεις που εζησα εκει και συνεχιζω παροτι εχω σκαφος που μπορω να γυρναω ολο το νησια απο αιγαιο και ιονιο και....οσο αντεχει ανθρωπος Η ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> απο τα ομορφοτερα μερη της ελλαδας...ο τοπος εχει ζησει μεγαλεια και σπουδαιες προσωπικοτητες περασαν και εζησαν ...δυστυχως για τους ντοπιους δεν προσεξαν ουτε αγαπησαν αυτον τον παραδεισο .....ΚΡΙΜΑ εχω ζησει απο παιδι και εχω τις ωραιοτερες αναμνησεις που εζησα εκει και συνεχιζω παροτι εχω σκαφος που μπορω να γυρναω ολο το νησια απο αιγαιο και ιονιο και....οσο αντεχει ανθρωπος Η ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ


_mikigtr_, after seeing this 1992 photograph, I fully agree with you!

Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## mikigtr

νικο την φωτογραφια την εβαλες αναποδα (καθρεπτης)...οντως η αιδηψος μεχρι και το 92 ηταν μαγεια.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> νικο την φωτογραφια την εβαλες αναποδα (καθρεπτης)...οντως η αιδηψος μεχρι και το 92 ηταν μαγεια.....


Lupamai poly. Etsi thn exw!!!  N

----------


## τοξοτης

> νικο την φωτογραφια την εβαλες αναποδα (καθρεπτης)...οντως η αιδηψος μεχρι και το 92 ηταν μαγεια.....


Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ.Πήγαινα Αιδηψό σαν παιδί από 1964 έως 1986 ...μαγεία
Πέρασα πέρισυ απογοήτευση . Σκέτη τσιμεντούπολη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from the early 1990s showing _Aedipsos_. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two old pictures of Aedipsos

Aedipsos2.jpg

Aedipsos.jpg

And a more recent one

Aedipsos4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Δανείστηκα 2 φωτ/φιες από το φίλο Nichola και μια από τον φίλο Haddock και εκτός λάθους :
Η πρώτη και η δεύτερη φωτ/φία απεικονίζουν την ίδια περιοχή (ξεχωρίζουν τα ξενοδοχεία <ΣΤΑΔΙΟ> και <ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ>) σε διαφορετικό χρόνο.
Στη δε τρίτη το άγνωστο πλοίο (που τελικά είναι το <ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ> ) πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο με το πλοίο που φαίνεται στο βάθος της δεύτερης φωτ/φίας. (η αρίθμηση των φωτ/φιών είναι συνεχόμενη και η ημερομηνία ίδια 436-18 , 437-19 Α.Ν. 2217 / 3.9.1940)
Μάλιστα στην 437-19 πάει να πιάσει στη σκάλα ενώ στη 436-18 έχει αποχωρήσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δανείστηκα 2 φωτ/φιες από το φίλο Nichola και μια από τον φίλο Haddock και εκτός λάθους :
> Η πρώτη και η δεύτερη φωτ/φία απεικονίζουν την ίδια περιοχή (ξεχωρίζουν τα ξενοδοχεία <ΣΤΑΔΙΟ> και <ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ>) σε διαφορετικό χρόνο.
> Στη δε τρίτη το άγνωστο πλοίο (που τελικά είναι το <ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ> ) πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο με το πλοίο που φαίνεται στο βάθος της δεύτερης φωτ/φίας. (η αρίθμηση των φωτ/φιών είναι συνεχόμενη και η ημερομηνία ίδια 436-18 , 437-19 Α.Ν. 2217 / 3.9.1940)
> Μάλιστα στην 437-19 πάει να πιάσει στη σκάλα ενώ στη 436-18 έχει αποχωρήσει.


Φιλε Τοξοτη

Πραγματικα καταπληκτικη ανακαλυψη!  Θα ηταν ωραιο να προσθεσεις τις δυο αυτες φωτογραφιες και στο θεμα για το *Αμβρακια*!! 

Ν

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ , μόνο τώρα που τις ξαναβλέπω νομίζω ότι έχω ένα λάθος.
Στη 3η δε φεύγει απλά είναι κοντά στη σκάλα ΞΕΓΕΛΑ όμως η οπτική γωνία (στη μία η σκάλα φαίνεται αριστερά του κτηρίου ενώ στην άλλη είναι μπροστά του).

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι όπως λες κοντα, και αν προσέξεις θα δεις οτι επι/αποβιβάζει κόσμο με βάρκες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ακομη ωραιες παλιες καρτ ποσταλ της Αιδηψου που αγορασα προσφατα. Η δευτερη ειναι του περιφημου Βολιωτη φωτογραφου Στουρναρα

Aedipsos.jpg

Aedipsos2.jpg

Και σημερα

Sylla.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο ακομη ωραιες παλιες καρτ ποσταλ της Αιδηψου που αγορασα προσφατα. Η δευτερη ειναι του περιφημου Βολιωτη φωτογραφου Στουρναρα
> 
> Aedipsos.jpg
> 
> Aedipsos2.jpg


 
Ακόμη ένα ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο.
Διακρίνω αριστερά στη μύτη το <ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ> , δεξιά στο βάθος το <ΑΙΓΛΗ> ........και δεξιά στη διχάλα που κάνει ο δρόμος το σχολείο , εκείνο το διπλό κτήριο (γυμνάσιο αν θυμάμαι καλά) των Λουτρών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ακόμη ένα ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο.
> Διακρίνω αριστερά στη μύτη το <ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ>


SURPRISE!!!!

Sylla.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> SURPRISE!!!!
> 
> Sylla.jpg


Ενώ ήταν ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο ερείπιο , τα τελευταία χρόνια το ανακαίνισαν ριζικά (χωρίς να πειράξουν βασικά το εξωτερικά  αρχικό σχέδιο.) και το έκαναν να ζει πάλι παλιές δόξες.

Μιας και μιλάμε για Αιδηψό και για όσους δε γνωρίζουν ήταν κάποτε από τις πιο πολυτελείς Λουτροπόλεις.
Για να καταλάβετε το μέγεθος σας δίνω ένα παράδειγμα : το 1957 με 1960 γνωστό μας σερβιτόρος πήγαινε το καλοκαίρι να δουλέψει σε ΑΥΡΑ ή ΑΙΓΛΗ γιατί έπαιρνε φιλοδώρημα από κάθε τραπέζι από 20 έως 50 δρχ όταν το μεροκάματο τότε έφτανε δεν έφτανε τις 20 δρχ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> SURPRISE!!!!
> 
> Sylla.jpg


Μια και μιλαμε για το ξενοδοχειο Συλλα, φαινεται οτι ηταν του 19ου αιωνος...  Διαβαστε αυτο το αρθρο απο τον Μαρτιο 1901


1901 Sylla.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικά αποσπάσματα από δημοσίευμα της ιστοσελίδας <GREEK MONEY> με στοιχεία σχετικά με την Αιδηψό :

Κάποτε στην Αιδηψό, είδα τους Τσώρτσιλ, Ωνάση, Κάλλας, Γκάρμπο, Σαρίφ και Κ. Βάρναλη

Επώνυμοι εφοπλιστές, βιομήχανοι, πολιτικοί και άνθρωποι του πνεύματος έχουν αναζητήσει εκεί στιγμές ξεκούρασης και ξεγνοιασιάς, αλλά και λύση σε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. Από τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο, τον Τσώρτσιλ, τον Ωνάση και τη Μαρία Κάλλας έως την Γκρέτα Γκάρμπο και τον Όμαρ Σαρίφ, πολλοί μεγάλοι αστέρες της διεθνούς, πολιτικής και οικονομικής σκηνής έχουν περάσει στα λουτρά της ευχάριστες ώρες χαλάρωσης. Πρόκειται για τη λουτρόπολη της Αιδηψού, η φήμη της οποίας έχει ξεπεράσει τα ελληνικά σύνορα κι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οι ευεργετικές ιδιότητες των ιαματικών νερών της είναι ξακουστές σε πολλές γωνιές του πλανήτη.

…………………………………………………………………………………………


Το αποκορύφωμα της δόξας της, η λουτρόπολη της Αιδηψού το γνωρίζει στα χρόνια της ρωμαϊκής κυριαρχίας. Ο Πλούταρχος, στο βιβλίο του "Βίος Σύλλα", αναφέρεται διεξοδικά τόσο στις φυσικές καλλονές και στην πλουσιότατη χλωρίδα και πανίδα της περιοχής της Αιδηψού όσο και στα ονομαστά συμπόσια, που σχεδόν πάντοτε συνοδεύουν τη λουτροθεραπεία. Εκεί, παράλληλα με την παράθεση εξαιρετικής ποιότητας και μεγάλης ποικιλίας εδεσμάτων, οι λουόμενοι είχαν την ευκαιρία ν' απολαύσουν και την "πνευματική τροφή", που πρόσφεραν οι ολονύκτιες συζητήσεις. 

Με το ξεκίνημα του 20ου αιώνα, τα ξενοδοχεία αρχίζουν να κτίζονται το ένα μετά το άλλο. Συγχρόνως, δημιουργούνται ιδιωτικά υδροθεραπευτήρια για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των λουομένων καθώς και πολυτελή εστιατόρια και ταβέρνες, κέντρα διασκεδάσεως με ζωντανή μουσική και φημισμένα ορχηστρικά συγκροτήματα. Η λουτρόπολη της εποχής εκείνης είναι το σημαντικότερο κέντρο εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού τουρισμού. 

Επώνυμοι εφοπλιστές, βιομήχανοι, πολιτικοί, καλλιτέχνες και πνευματικοί άνθρωποι, περνούν στιγμές ξεκούρασης και ξεγνοιασιάς και η λουτρόπολη γίνεται γνωστή πέρα από τα ελλαδικά σύνορα. Η φήμη της είναι χαρακτηριστική την BelleEpoque. Ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, ο Κωστής Παλαμάς ,η Μαρίκα Κοτοπούλη ήσαν μερικοί από τους επιφανείς επισκέπτες της. 

Από το 1912 μεταφέρεται στα Λουτρά η έδρα του Δήμου και με τη συμβολή των προσφύγων της Μικράς Ασίας που έφθασαν μετά το '22, δίνεται νέα ώθηση στην ανάπτυξη της πόλης, στους τομείς της αλιείας, της γεωργίας και του εμπορίου. 

Στην περίοδο της Γερμανικής Κατοχής, τα κοσμοπολίτικα λουτρά στέκονται τυχερά. Ο κατοχικός στρατός χρησιμοποιεί τα ξενοδοχειακά συγκροτήματα ως καταλύματα για την υποδοχή τραυματιών και έτσι γλιτώνουν την καταστροφή. 

Μεταπολεμικά, δεν αργούν να γίνουν και πάλι πόλος έλξης χιλιάδων επισκεπτών από την ακμάζουσα Αίγυπτο, την Κύπρο, την Ευρώπη και την Αμερική. ¶νθρωποι της πολιτικής, της τέχνης και του πλούτου, όπως ο Τσώρτσιλ, ο Ωνάσης, η Μαρία Κάλλας, η Γκρέτα Γκάρμπο, ο Όμαρ Σαρίφ, ο Κώστας Βάρναλης περνούν ευχάριστες ώρες διαμονής και διασκέδασης, ενώ ο Μενέλαος Λουντέμης, στην εφηβεία του, γράφει το έργο του "Καληνύχτα Ζωή", εργαζόμενος ως σερβιτόρος.
Ο Δημήτρης Ψαθάς και ο Φωκίωνας Δημητριάδης διασκεδάζουν, πειράζοντας ο ένας τον άλλο στον κήπο της Αίγλης, λίγο αργότερα. Σήμερα, η Δημοτική Πλαζ καλύπτει τις ανάγκες όλων όσοι θέλουν να συνδυάσουν τη λουτροθεραπεία με το ευεργετικό θαλασσινό νερό.

Πηγή :http://www.greekmoney.gr/index.php/permalink*/17075.html*

----------


## τοξοτης

Αλλα δύο ονομαστα ξενοδοχεία της εποχής ήταν τα <ΑΙΓΛΗ> και <ΑΥΡΑ>
Μερικά στοιχεία για το πρώτο από την συνέτευξη του ιδιοκτήτη του.

*Ξενοδοχείο "Αίγλη"*

Στη συνέντευξή μας με τον κ. Πλάτωνα Τριανταφύλλου, ιδιοκτήτη του ξενοδοχείου Αίγλη, μάθαμε πολλά για την ιστορία του.
Το "Αίγλη" χτίστηκε το 1931 με σχέδια του Κύπριου αρχιτέκτονα Μπίρη, Πρύτανη του Πολυτεχνείου. Ήταν το πρώτο κτίριο στην Αιδηψό, όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο σκελετό μπετόν.
Πέτρα υπήρχε στην τοιχοποιία. Τα υλικά έρχονταν μ ε καράβι από τη Χαλκίδα. Εργολάβος ήταν κάποιος συγγενής του ιδιοκτήτη με το όνομα Φιλίππου και ο Κώστας Ευθυμιάδης από δω. Η κατασκευή του κράτησε ένα μόνο χρόνο, ρεκόρ για τα δεδομένα εκείνης της εποχής.
Κατά τον ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο το ξενοδοχείο επιτάχθηκε κι έγινε νοσοκομείο κρυοπαγημάτων.
Το1941 μετατράπηκε σε αναρρωτήριο από τους Γερμανούς για στρατιώτες από τη μάχη της Κρήτης. Επίσης έγινε στρατώνας από τους Ιταλούς.
Στην Αίγλη έχουν μείνει πλήθος επωνύμων: άνθρωποι της πολιτικής, των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών - όλη η αφρόκρεμα. Έχουν γυριστεί ακόμα αρκετές ταινίες.
Το ξενοδοχείο έχει χαρακτηριστεί διατηρητέο. Έχει 56 δωμάτια, υδροθεραπευτήριο κι απασχολεί 12 άτομα.
Τα δυνατά του σημεία είναι το όμορφο, καλαίσθητο περιβάλλον του κι ο φλοίσβος της θάλασσας.
"Αισθάνομαι πολύ ευτυχής, γιατί έκανα το καθήκον μου απέναντι στην πόλη μου διατηρώντας αυτό το ξενοδοχείο". Αυτά ήταν τα τελευταία λόγια του κυρίου Πλάτωνα και η συνέντευξη τελείωσε.


Πηγή :http://www.servitoros.gr/education/view.php/48/893/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια Αιδηψος τον Ιουλιο 1959

19590703 Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου τι γραφαν οι εφημεριδες στις 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1945 οταν οι Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια ηταν κυριολεκτικα καεστραμμενη και οι συγκοινωνιες γινοντουσαν με πρωτογονα μεσα

19450902 Aidipsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια περιγραφη ταξιδιου στην Αιδηψο απο το _Εμπρος_ της 14ης Αυγουστου 1930 μπορει να διαβασθει εδω

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=22

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αεροφωτογραφια-καρτποσταλ της Αιδηψου απο την δεκαετια του 80...
Απο τα πορθμεια διακρινω δεξια το Σαλαμις ενω παει να δεσει και διπλα το Διανα προ μετασκευης.Πιο αριστερα μπορει να ειναι και το Αικατερινη Α.αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να διακρινω.
Δυστηχως δεν ξερω να επεξεργαζομαι φωτογραφιες για να την βελτιωσω.
Αφιερωμενη στον Νικολα,τον Θαναση,τον Παντελη,τον Δημητρη και τον Leo.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αεροφωτογραφια-καρτποσταλ της Αιδηψου απο την δεκαετια του 80...
> Απο τα πορθμεια διακρινω δεξια το Σαλαμις ενω παει να δεσει και διπλα το Διανα προ μετασκευης.Πιο αριστερα μπορει να ειναι και το Αικατερινη Α.αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να διακρινω.
> Δυστηχως δεν ξερω να επεξεργαζομαι φωτογραφιες για να την βελτιωσω.
> Αφιερωμενη στον Νικολα,τον Θαναση,τον Παντελη,τον Δημητρη και τον Leo.


Απιθανη φωτογραφια φιλε!!!

----------


## mikigtr

τοτε ηταν πανερφορφη η διανα....οντως ειναι σιγουρα η αικατερινη διπλα αλλα τα αλλα και γω δεν μπορω να τα διακρινω

----------


## Tasos@@@

> τοτε ηταν πανερφορφη η διανα....οντως ειναι σιγουρα η αικατερινη διπλα αλλα τα αλλα και γω δεν μπορω να τα διακρινω


Ναι δεν φαινονται σχεδον καθολου.Μπορει να ειναι και το Ευαγγελιστρια καπου εκει χωμενο.Οσο για το Διανα δεν μπορω να μιλησω αντικειμενικα μιας και ειναι το αγαπημενο μου.Ωραιο παντως θα ηταν να βλεπαμε φωτογραφιες του προ μετασκευης.Αν ανεβω το καλοκαιρι θα κανω μια επισκεψη στον πλοιοκτητη που το ειχε τοτε για καφεδακι και για να θυμηθουμε τα παλια.Αυτος ππιστευω κατι μπορει να εχει.

----------


## mikigtr

φουλ επιθεση τασο...θα ειμαι και γω ολο τον αυγουστο και μεχρι τις 10 σεπτεμβρη...θα ανεβω με το σκαφος

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Αεροφωτογραφια-καρτποσταλ της Αιδηψου απο την δεκαετια του 80...
> Απο τα πορθμεια διακρινω δεξια το Σαλαμις ενω παει να δεσει και διπλα το Διανα προ μετασκευης.Πιο αριστερα μπορει να ειναι και το Αικατερινη Α.αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να διακρινω.
> Δυστηχως δεν ξερω να επεξεργαζομαι φωτογραφιες για να την βελτιωσω.
> Αφιερωμενη στον Νικολα,τον Θαναση,τον Παντελη,τον Δημητρη και τον Leo.


Tάσο το φέρρυ που είναι στην άμμο είναι το ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Α. πρό μετασκευής του.
 Τα 2 δίπλα στο ΔΙΑΝΑ πρέπει να είναι ΑΛΙΝΑ και ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ωραιος Δημητρη!!Το υποπτευομουν για το Μιχαηλ επειδη ξεχωριζω τα μαγουλα του μπροστα αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος.Το Αλινα δεν το πετυχα ποτε μου δυστηχως...πρεπει να εφυγε πριν το '89 που ηρθα για πρωτη φορα... :Sad:

----------


## mikigtr

μπα πολυ πιο νωρισ νομιζω........αυτο που θυμαμαι εντονα απο το αλινα ειναι η πορτα ηταν με μηχανικο μανιατο....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου και η αποβαθρα την δεκαετια 1940..

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Aedipsos 1940.JPG

----------


## mikigtr

ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΖΙΝΟ......εποχες αρχες 60 τα καλοκαιρια διοργανωναν διαγωνισμους χορου.....μαλιστα ενας θειος μου ειχε κερδισει εναν απο αυτους μια χρονια.....ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕς ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΙ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΖΙΝΟ......εποχες αρχες 60 τα καλοκαιρια διοργανωναν διαγωνισμους χορου.....μαλιστα ενας θειος μου ειχε κερδισει εναν απο αυτους μια χρονια.....ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕς ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΙ


Παλια φωτογραφια της Αιδηψου. το Καζινο (Καζινον για την ακριβεια)

Edipsos Casino.jpg

----------


## mikigtr

καμμια σχεση με το καζινο η φωτο....ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΑΙΓΛΗ.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αιδηψος στην δεκαετια του 1930

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Aedipsos 1930s.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αιδηψος στην δεκαετια του 1930
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> 
> Aedipsos 1930s.JPG


Διακρίνονται τα <ΣΤΑΔΙΟΝ> και <ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ>

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ιδου και η αποβαθρα την δεκαετια 1940..
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Aedipsos 1940.JPG


Το <ΚΑΖΙΝΟ> είναι το χαμηλό κτήριο που βλέπουμε μπροστά μας κοντα στα δενδρα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Διακρίνονται τα <ΣΤΑΔΙΟΝ> και <ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ>


Καλως επεστρεψες απο τις διακοπες. Μας ελειψες...  Και τι ακριβως ειναι το Σταδιον και το Ηρακλειον; Ξενοδοχεια;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καλως επεστρεψες απο τις διακοπες. Μας ελειψες... Και τι ακριβως ειναι το Σταδιον και το Ηρακλειον; Ξενοδοχεια;


Ναι Νίκο παλιά Ξενοδοχεία ήταν.
Να φανταστείς ότι γύρω στο 1964 με 1971 που πήγαινα Αιδηψό (13 χρονών ήμουν όταν πρωτοπήγα) αυτά ήταν ήδη παλιά.

----------


## mikigtr

οχι τοξο αυτο ειναι σημερα το νηπειαγωγειο....το καζινο ειναι πιο δεξια καιη φωτο δεν μας βοηθα

----------


## τοξοτης

> οχι τοξο αυτο ειναι σημερα το νηπειαγωγειο....το καζινο ειναι πιο δεξια καιη φωτο δεν μας βοηθα


Ξανακοιτώ την φωτογραφία , πολλά χρόνια έχουν περάσει , βλέπω τα πρώτα βράχια στο βάθος μετά το ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ όπου από τη μία μεριά υπήρχε ελεύθερη παραλία και από την άλλη ελεγχόμενη. Μεταξύ τους χωρίζανε με συρματόπλεγμα που έφθανε αρκετά μέσα στη θάλασσα και αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε μακροβούτια για να περάσουμε κάτω από το συρματόπλεγμα για να μη μας δει ο φύλακας.

Έχω λίγο μπερδευτεί και δε θυμάμαι αν στην ελεγχόμενη παραλία ήταν και το ΚΑΖΙΝΟ ή ήταν λίγο πιο πάνω.

Πάντως το χαμηλό εκείνο κτήριο μου θυμίζει σχεδιαστικά το ΚΑΖΙΝΟ.

Επίσης με έχουν μπερδέψει τα δύο κτήρια που φαίνονται στο βάθος για το πιο είναι το Δημοτικό (ένα παλιό κτήριο από τότε)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιες *αναμνησεις απο την παλια Αιδηψο* απο μια ωραιοτατη εκπομπη του ΕΡΤ για την Αιδηψο και τα παλια ξενοδοχεια της...  Πολυ ωραιο προγραμμα διαρκειας μισης ωρας.  Αξιζει τον κοπο να το δειτε!

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

Θα δειτε το ξενοδοχειο *Θερμαι Συλλα* που κτιστηκε το 1897, το *Ηρακλειο*, το _Αυρα_ και πολλα αλλα.  Θα θαυμασετε τους γερους που πανε να κανουν μπανια και να αισθανθουν καλυτερα. Και θα δειτε παλαιες φωτογραφιες της Αιδηψου συμπεριλαμβανομενου και ενος μικρου επιβατηγου της γραμμης Χαλκιδος  Αιδηψου του 1910 περιπου που δεν το ξερω καθολου!

10.jpg11.jpg

13.jpg14.jpg




> Ευρετήριο
> 0000026673
> 
> Τύπος ψηφιακού αρχείου
> Βίντεο
> 
> Τίτλος
> ΑΠΟ ΠΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ
> Επεισόδιο:003
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αιδηψος  II:* Ωραιες *αναμνησεις απο την παλια Αιδηψο* απο μια ωραιοτατη εκπομπη του ΕΡΤ για την Αιδηψο και τα παλια ξενοδοχεια της... 

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

Θα δειτε το ξενοδοχειο *Θερμαι Συλλα* που κτιστηκε το 1897, το *Ηρακλειο*, το _Αυρα_ και πολλα αλλα. 

15.jpg16.jpg


Και θα δειτε παλαιες φωτογραφιες της Αιδηψου συμπεριλαμβανομενου και ενος μικρου επιβατηγου της γραμμης Χαλκιδος  Αιδηψου του 1910 περιπου που δεν το ξερω καθολου!


17.jpg18.jpg

19.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αιδηψος  III:* Ωραιες *αναμνησεις απο την παλια Αιδηψο* απο μια ωραιοτατη εκπομπη του ΕΡΤ 

20.jpg21.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια αλλη ωραιοτατη εκπομπη του ΕΡΤ για την Αιδηψο *"Αναμνησεις μιας λουτροπολης"*

Πολυ ωραιο προγραμμα διαρκειας 25 λεπτων.  Αξιζει τον κοπο να το δειτε κι αυτο!

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

1.jpg2.jpg25.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eκπομπη του ΕΡΤ για την Αιδηψο *"Αναμνησεις μιας λουτροπολης". II*

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

26.jpg27.jpg28.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ξανακοιτώ την φωτογραφία , πολλά χρόνια έχουν περάσει , βλέπω τα πρώτα βράχια στο βάθος μετά το ΘΕΡΜΑΙ ΣΥΛΛΑ όπου από τη μία μεριά υπήρχε ελεύθερη παραλία και από την άλλη ελεγχόμενη. Μεταξύ τους χωρίζανε με συρματόπλεγμα που έφθανε αρκετά μέσα στη θάλασσα και αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε μακροβούτια για να περάσουμε κάτω από το συρματόπλεγμα για να μη μας δει ο φύλακας.
> 
> Έχω λίγο μπερδευτεί και δε θυμάμαι αν στην ελεγχόμενη παραλία ήταν και το ΚΑΖΙΝΟ ή ήταν λίγο πιο πάνω.
> 
> Πάντως το χαμηλό εκείνο κτήριο μου θυμίζει σχεδιαστικά το ΚΑΖΙΝΟ.
> 
> Επίσης με έχουν μπερδέψει τα δύο κτήρια που φαίνονται στο βάθος για το πιο είναι το Δημοτικό (ένα παλιό κτήριο από τότε)


 
Μέσα από το βίντεο που περιλαμβάνετε στα εξαίσια , όπως πάντα , δημοσιεύματα του φίλου Νίκου Πέππα , ανακάλυψα στο βίντεο http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView  και στο χρόνο εγγραφής 00:02:50:09 το ΚΑΖΙΝΟ και τη θέση του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την συλλογη μου. Παλια Αιδηψος

Aedipsos22.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Κυριε Νικολα το εχετε απογειωσει το θεμα με την δουλεια σας!!Να'στε καλα!Σας ευχαριστουμε για ολα τα διαμαντια που μας εχετε χαρισει!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΔΗΨΟ_

Αμεσως μετα τον δευτερο παγκοσμιο πολεμο η Αιδηψος ηταν στην ιδια κακη κατασταση οπως και ολη η Ελλαδα. Τα ξενοδοχεια ηταν κλειστα και μερικα μαλιστα κατεστραμμενα. Η καταστασις ηταν η ιδια στην Υπατη, το Λουτρακι και τα Μεθανα, χειροτερη στον Καιαφα, στην Κυλληνη και στο Σμοκοβο...

Οπως γραφει και το παρα κατω αρθρο του Εμπρος της 25ης Απριλιου 1945 ...  "_... αφηνομεν πλεον τας συγκοινωνιας, θαλασσιας και χερσαιας, που ειναι ανυπαρκτοι..._ "  Σε αρθρο του στην ιδια εφημεριδα λιγες μερες πιο πριν (22 Απριλιου 1945) ο Νικολαος Λεκκας εγραφε για την καταστροφη των ελληνικων λουτροπολεων και ιαματικων πηγων...  

19450422-25.jpg

Αλλα ας μην ξεχναμε που βρισκομαστε τοτε...  Ο Φραγκλινος Ρουσβελτ ειχε πεθανει μολις προ τεσσαρων ημερων και οι Ρωσοι ειχαν φθασει στα προαστεια του Βερολινου τρεις μερες πιο πριν... Η Ελλαδα ειχε λιγους δρομους, πολυ λιγες σιδηροδρομικες γραμμες που μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιηθουν και καθολου ατμοπλοια ...

Ο Νικολαος Λεκκας που εγραψε το παρα πανω γραμμα ηταν ανθρωπος που ηξερε για λουτροπολεις...  Το 1938 ειχε γραψει και εκδοσει το 292 σελιδων βιβλιο *Αι 750 Μεταλλικαι Πηγαι της Ελλαδος* οντας τοτε Γενικος Διευθυντης των Ιαματικων Πηγων του Υπουργειου Τυπου και Τουρισμου.  Στο βιβλιο αυτο βλεπουμε ενα χαρτη της Ευβοιας με ολες τις σπουδαιες ιαματικες πηγες καθως και το πισω εξωφυλλο του βιβλιου με τις σπουδαιες πηγες.

Euboia map.jpg

spas 1938.jpg

Φυσικα, η λουτροπολις της Αιδηψου ηταν η πιο γνωστη και μεγαλη... Ο Λεκκας την παρουσιαζε ως εξης

Lekkas1.jpg

Lekkas2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΔΗΨΟ_

Μεσα σε ενα χρονο τα πραγματα αρχισαν να αλλαζουν...   Πραγματι στις 29 και 30 Μαιου 1946 διαβαζουμε οτι ανοιξαν τα ξενοδοχεια Ερμης και Αιγλη

19460529-30.jpg

Αλλα την ιδια μερα διαβαζουμε για την καταντια της ατμοπλοιας μας...  Οπως παρουσιαζει και το παρα κατω αρθρο της 30ης Μαιου 1947 η λουτροπολις ηταν ετοιμη να δεχθει επισκεπτες.. αλλα δεν υπηρχε πλοιο!! 

19470530 Aedipsos.jpg

Πραγματι, μια χρονια πιο πριν ο συγγραφευς Σπυρος Μελας εγραφε στο _Εμπρος_ μια σειρα απο αρθρα για τις δυσκολες εκεινες εποχες οπου περιεγραφε ενα ταξιδι του ναυαρχου Τουμπα στην Αιδηψο απο την Λαρυμνα (25 Απριλιου 1946) με το γιωτ *Καλαμαρα* (το γνωστο μας γιωτ *Καλαμαρα* που ταξιδεψε αργοτερα στον Αργοσαρωνικο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65272). Ο λογος ηταν οτι μια ομαδα αριστερων ειχε καταλαβει την περιοχη μεταξυ Λιχαδος, Ιστιαιας και Αιδηψου και προκαλουσε μεγαλα προβληματα στην τοτε κυβερνηση... 

Kalamara.jpg

Το *Καλαμαρα* ηταν το πρωτο επιβατηγο που πηγαινε απο την Χαλκιδα στην Αιδηψο. Το ξεκινησε το δρομολογιο τον Οκτωβριο 1946 και το εκανε για πολυ λιγους μηνες (καθε Δευτερα, Τεταρτη και Παρασκευη) οπως φαινεται και στις 19 Οκτωβριου 1946. 

19461019 EETS.jpg

Το 1946 δεν υπηρχε λεωφορειο μεσω Προκοπιου για Αιδηψο λογω της εκτακτου καταστασεως... Οσο για πορθμεια, ουτε καν το σκεφτομασταν αυτο τοτε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΔΗΨΟ_

Η αναγκη των κατοικων της Αιδηψου να εχουν τακτικη ακτοπλοικη συγκοινωνια με την Χαλκιδα οδηγησε τελικα στην δρομολογηση του πλοιου *Πειραιευς*! Ποιο ηταν το *Πειραιευς*; Το μετεπειτα θρυλικο *Ελλη* και *Ελση* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390) που μολις το ειχαμε παρει απο τους Ιταλους σαν το *Stamira.*..  

Κοιταξτε και εδω http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-freiburg.html 
Ο _APOLLO_ εγραφε εκει 



> Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ανκονα Ιταλίας με το όνομα STAMURA το 1929.
> Το 1937 μετονομάστηκε σε STAMIRA
> Τον Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 κατεσχεθη από το Γερμανικό Ναυτικό και μετατράπηκε σε Πλωτό/Νοσοκομείο
> Στις 3/5/44 μπήκε στην υπηρεσία των Γερμανικών Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων ως FREIBURG
> Στις 23/10/44 το FREIBURG αιχμαλωτίστηκε από το Βρετανικό αντιτορπιλικό HMS LAMERTON
> Στις 22/3/45 η Μ. Βρετανία επέστρεψε το FREIBURG στην Γερμανία.
> Τον ίδιο χρόνο (1945) μετονομάστηκε πάλι σε STAMIRA (επεστράφη στην Ιταλία; Η ιστοσελίδα http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-freiburg.html δεν το αποσαφηνίζει).
> Το 1947 εδόθη στην Ελλάδα και μετονομάστηκε ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ (PIREEFS) (σαν Ιταλική επανόρθωση πολέμου λέει ο φίλος _Ellinis_).   7 (Σημειωσις μου: στην πραγματικοτητα τον Μαιο 1946) 
> Το 1948 το πήρε ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας που του έδωσε το όνομα ΕΛΣΗ 
> ...


Stamura.jpg

Κοιταξτε δρομολογια του στην γραμμη Ευβοικου οπως αυτο εδω στις 23 Ιουλιου 1947 και πολλα αλλα. 

19470723 Aedipsos.jpg

Εμεινε σ αυτη την γραμμη μεχρι τον Οκτωβριο 1947. Μαλιστα μετα το τραγικο ναυαγιο του Χειμαρρα ηταν ενα απο τα λιγα πλοια που του επετραπη να συνεχιζει ταξιδια στον Ευβοικο και την νυκτα, αλλα μονο σε ωρα αναγκης

19470126 PeirElenKor.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΔΗΨΟ_

Και ετσι φθανουμε στον Μαιο 1948 οποτε βλεπουμε μια μεγαλη αλλαγη... Ιδου μια μεγαλη ανακοινωση στις 18 Μαιου 1948... 

19480518 Aedipsos.jpg

Και μια αλλη στις 28 Αυγουστου του ιδιου ετους

19480828 Aedipsos.jpg

Μετα αρχισαν να φθανουν τα μεγαλυτερα και καλυτερα πλοια, τα παλια γιωτ *Ιτεα* και *Κυκνος* και αλλα...

Αλλα για να μην ξεχναμε, πορθμεια αρχισαν να πηγαινουν στην Αιδηψο στην δεκαετια του 1950... Ακομη και το 1953 εβλεπε κανεις ανακοινωσεις οπως αυτη της 5ης Ιουλιου 1953

19530705 Aedipsos.jpg

Αιδηψος 1953

Aedipsos.jpg
(φωτογραφια του 1953 απο την συλλογη μου)

Μολις  πριν 57 χρονια!!!!!

Για τους φιλους _Tasos@@@_ και _τοξοτης_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Περιγραφη του ξενοδοχειου *Θερμαι του Συλλα* απο τις *15 Ιουλιου 1899*!!!

18990715 Aedipsos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ της Αιδηψου του 1931. Δεν γνωριζω γιατι τα πολεμικα πλοια ηταν εκει!

Edipsos 1931.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aριστερά είναι ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ και ένα από τα τέσσερα "θηρία". Δεξιά η ΕΛΛΗ και ένα από τα τορπιλοβόλλα τύπου ΑΣΠΙΣ. Στη μέση ίσως είναι το βοηθητικό ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ. 
Υποθέτω πως ήταν σε κάποιο γυμνάσιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αιδηψος... Περιμενοντας την αφιξη του πλοιου

www.delcampe.net

Aedipsos1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αιδηψος... Περιμενοντας την αφιξη του πλοιου
> 
> www.delcampe.net
> 
> Aedipsos1.jpg


Μέχρι το 1982/83 (τελευταία φορά που πήγα στο κομμάτι αυτό) η σκάλα υπήρχε ακόμη.
Πρώτη φορά την είδα γύρω στα 1963/1964.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Παλια φωτογραφια της Αιδηψου. το Καζινο (Καζινον για την ακριβεια)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98841


Εκτός του ότι το κτήριο είναι το <Καζινον> το επιβεβαιώνει η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας έχουμε και μια 2η επιβεβαίωση απο το βιντεάκι του συλλόγου ξενοδόχων Αιδηψού όπου στο 1:30-1:36 εμφανίζεται η εικόνα του <Καζίνον Αιδηψού>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsXYj3Pn3AA

Ο φίλος Mikigtr όταν λέει <καμία σχέση με το Καζίνο εννοεί το πολύ αργότερα αναψυκτήριο -μουσικοχορευτικό κέντρο , στα λουτρά του ΕΟΤ , όπου γύρο στις 10ετίες 60-70 γινόντουσαν και διαγωνισμοί χορού.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εκτός του ότι το κτήριο είναι το <Καζινον> το επιβεβαιώνει η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας έχουμε και μια 2η επιβεβαίωση απο το βιντεάκι του συλλόγου ξενοδόχων Αιδηψού όπου στο 1:30-1:36 εμφανίζεται η εικόνα του <Καζίνον Αιδηψού>
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsXYj3Pn3AA
> 
> Ο φίλος Mikigtr όταν λέει <καμία σχέση με το Καζίνο εννοεί το πολύ αργότερα αναψυκτήριο -μουσικοχορευτικό κέντρο , στα λουτρά του ΕΟΤ , όπου γύρο στις 10ετίες 60-70 γινόντουσαν και διαγωνισμοί χορού.


Συγκεκριμένα είναι/ήταν  το κτήριο που φαίνεται με τις άσπρες τέντες ??? στο παρακάτω  βιντεάκι , πάλι του συλλόγου ξενοδόχων Αιδηψού γύρω στα 0:50-0:52

----------


## τοξοτης

> Συγκεκριμένα είναι/ήταν  το κτήριο που φαίνεται με τις άσπρες τέντες ??? στο παρακάτω  βιντεάκι , πάλι του συλλόγου ξενοδόχων Αιδηψού γύρω στα 0:50-0:52


Με συγχωρείτε αλλά ξέχασα το βιντεάκι 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LDrVbjZx8k

----------


## pantelis2009

Αιδηψό μάλλον το 1994 όπως μου έγραψε ο φίλος που μου την έστειλε .....και τον ευχαριστώ. Παρακαλώ οι γνωρίζοντες .....τα φώτα σας.

ΑΙΔΗΨΟ-1994..jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή θερμώς ευχαριστούμε και εσένα και τον φίλο σου.

Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε, από πάνω προς τα κάτω : _ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ.Κ._ (πρώην ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ), _ΚΑΠΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ_, _ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ_, _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α_, και _ΔΙΑΝΑ_ (σήμερα EOLO στην Ιταλία).

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ της Αιδηψού με το παρελθόν και το μέλλον της γραμμής, το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ και ένα οχηματαγωγό, να συνυπάρχουν ακόμη.

aedipsos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ της Αιδηψού με το παρελθόν και το μέλλον της γραμμής, το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ και ένα οχηματαγωγό, να συνυπάρχουν ακόμη.
> 
> aedipsos.jpg


 H παντόφλα είναι προφανέστατα πρώην LCT λογω της πλώρης κ του ενισχυμένου καταπέλτη.Αλλά τι άλλο να ήταν εκείνα τα χρόνια;

----------


## τοξοτης

> H παντόφλα είναι προφανέστατα πρώην LCT λογω της πλώρης κ του ενισχυμένου καταπέλτη.Αλλά τι άλλο να ήταν εκείνα τα χρόνια;


Ρίχνω μια ιδέα : ένα LCT4 που πέρασε από  την Αιδηψό και για κάποιο διάστημα ίσως συνυπήρξε με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ήταν το ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πιθανόν να είναι το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, πιθανόν το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_, και πιθανότερο (κατά την άποψη μου) το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, σίγουρα πάντως ένα από τα τρία. Το τμήμα του σκάφους που απεικονίζεται στην φωτό είναι πολύ μικρό για να είμαστε βέβαιοι, εκτός φυσικά του ότι είναι σίγουρα πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου LCT.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πιθανόν να είναι το _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, πιθανόν το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_, και πιθανότερο (κατά την άποψη μου) το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_, σίγουρα πάντως ένα από τα τρία. Το τμήμα του σκάφους που απεικονίζεται στην φωτό είναι πολύ μικρό για να είμαστε βέβαιοι, εκτός φυσικά του ότι είναι σίγουρα πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου LCT.


Αν δεχτούμε αφ ενός μεν ότι η " παντόφλα " είναι ένα πρώην LCT , αφ ετέρου ότι η πληροφορία που βρήκα σε ένα άλλο καραβολατρικό forum  είναι σωστή και η οποία λέει ότι το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1959 στο Πέραμα , τότε πρέπει να το αποκλείσουμε.
http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/topi...5%CF%8E%CE%BD/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι φίλε μου τοξοτης, η πληροφορία που βρήκες δεν ήταν σωστή. Είχε γραφτεί πριν ακριβώς πέντε χρόνια στο φόρουμ που παραθέτεις, και η ίδια ακριβώς πληροφορία είχε νωρίτερα γραφτεί και στο nautilia.gr, και μάλιστα στο παρόν θέμα, _εδώ_.

Έκτοτε όμως "πολύ νερό κύλησε στ' αυλάκι" και περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο ανακαλύφθησαν. Όπως λοιπόν μπορείς να διαβάσεις _στο θέμα του πλοίου στο παρόν φόρουμ_ (μου κάνει εντύπωση που ως μέλος του nautilia.gr δεν το είχες δει), το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT MK4_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λίγο υποψιασμένος να΄ναι κανείς δεν θέλει πολλή σκέψη ότι ήταν πρώην LCT.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Όχι φίλε μου τοξοτης, η πληροφορία που βρήκες δεν ήταν σωστή.............................................  .............. .
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................
> Έκτοτε όμως "πολύ νερό κύλησε στ' αυλάκι" και περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο ανακαλύφθησαν. Όπως λοιπόν μπορείς να διαβάσεις _στο θέμα του πλοίου στο παρόν φόρουμ_ (μου κάνει εντύπωση που ως μέλος του nautilia.gr δεν το είχες δει), το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT MK4_.


Αγαπητε Espresso Venezia ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη και να σου πω ένα μπράβο για το θυμητικό σου γιατί εγώ ήταν αδύνατο ,να θυμηθώ ένα δημοσίευμα *του 2013* και πάλι μπράβο σου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εικόνα αλιευθείσα (και ...πληρωθείσα βέβαια) σήμερα από τους γνωστούς πάγκους στο Μοναστηράκι. Στην πίσω της πλευρά αναγράφεται _"Αιδηψός - Πάσχα 1964"_ και αποτελεί τμήμα μεγαλύτερης οικογενειακής φωτογραφίας. Βλέπουμε τα _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ και _ΚΥΚΝΟΣ_ μαζί στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού. Να παρατηρήσουμε το εκδοτήριο εισιτηρίων αριστερά όπου διακρίνουμε ταμπέλα με τα δρομολόγια των ΑΛΚΥΩΝ και ΑΛΙΝΑ.

04.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο εύρημα μιας και δείχνει το πέρασμα από την εποχή των αμιγώς επιβατηγών στην εποχή των πορθμείων!

----------

